# Police Certificates



## zeinasoft

Dear All,
I'm trying to collect the required document to submit my EOI .


Police Certificates is required for all countries you lived in for 12 months or more over the past 10 years

from seven years back i have worked at gulf region , it has been 5 years since i were there it's very difficult if not impossible to get that Police Certificates however i can get an experience letter from my x-employer over there .

Do you have any idea how to overcome this issue .

Thank u


----------



## escapedtonz

zeinasoft said:


> Dear All,
> I'm trying to collect the required document to submit my EOI .
> 
> 
> Police Certificates is required for all countries you lived in for 12 months or more over the past 10 years
> 
> from seven years back i have worked at gulf region , it has been 5 years since i were there it's very difficult if not impossible to get that Police Certificates however i can get an experience letter from my x-employer over there .
> 
> Do you have any idea how to overcome this issue .
> 
> Thank u


It's only my opinion, but I doubt Immigration will let you bypass this if you are finding it difficult to obtain a police certificate from Gulf Region.

The police certificate is a minimum requirement for everyone applying for a visa in NZ.
I guess you will need the experience letter from your ex employer anyway as it backs up your points claim and you should provide as much proof as possible to INZ to enable them to make a decision on your application.
I don't see how a letter from an ex employer would suffice to satisfy instead of the police certificate.

Maybe your just looking in the wrong place ?

Where in the Gulf did you live and work ?

I have some friends emigrating to Christchurch today and are travelling from Abu Dhabi as they have been living there 5 years and one of them will have to have submitted police certificates to secure the visa for NZ.
May be able to point you in the right direction ?


----------



## zeinasoft

escapedtonz said:


> It's only my opinion, but I doubt Immigration will let you bypass this if you are finding it difficult to obtain a police certificate from Gulf Region.
> 
> The police certificate is a minimum requirement for everyone applying for a visa in NZ.
> I guess you will need the experience letter from your ex employer anyway as it backs up your points claim and you should provide as much proof as possible to INZ to enable them to make a decision on your application.
> I don't see how a letter from an ex employer would suffice to satisfy instead of the police certificate.
> 
> Maybe your just looking in the wrong place ?
> 
> Where in the Gulf did you live and work ?
> 
> I have some friends emigrating to Christchurch today and are travelling from Abu Dhabi as they have been living there 5 years and one of them will have to have submitted police certificates to secure the visa for NZ.
> May be able to point you in the right direction ?


Thank u for your response . i have lived in Oman (Muscat) for 2 years . i don't have any connection over there


----------



## escapedtonz

zeinasoft said:


> Thank u for your response . i have lived in Oman (Muscat) for 2 years . i don't have any connection over there


Found these instructions :

How to obtain a police certificate

Oman

How and where do I obtain a police certificate ?

If you live in Oman
You must apply in person at the following address:

Director of Criminal Investigation
P.O. Box 446
Postal Code 113
Muscat, Sultanate of Oman
Telephone: 00968-24569501
Online: www.rop.gov.om
Location: Al Qurum area, in front of SAPCO

You will be required to submit the following documents at the time of application:

a letter from your Omani sponsor (non-citizens only);
a completed application form;
a copy of your passport;
two photographs (4x4 cm) with a blue background; and
applicable fees.

If you live outside Oman
Former residents may either:

return to Oman to apply for the police clearance certificate in person; OR
send a representative to apply the police clearance certificate on their behalf; OR
send the request by mail.

If you are applying in person or if you assign a representative to apply on your behalf, you will need to provide the following documents:

a copy of your passport, including the pages containing previous residence stamps for the period you stayed in Oman;
in the case of a new passport, a copy of the pages which contain the bio-data information, the issue and the expiry dates;
two photographs (4x4 cm) with a blue background; and
payment of the RO 3.000 fee (subject to change).

If you are sending your request by mail, please provide:

a letter indicating your name and mailing address;
two photographs (4x4 cm) with a blue background; and
a copy of your passport, including the pages containing previous residence stamps for the period you stayed in Oman;
a transfer of funds for $12.00 US or its equivalent to the Directorate General of Inquiries and Criminal investigations account number 3106-453888-500, Oman Arab Bank, Qurum Branch;and
confirmation of the deposit.
Send your application by express mail to:

Director of Criminal Investigations,
Royal Oman Police, 
P.O. Box 446, 
Muscat, 113, Sultanate of Oman

Please note these rules may have changed, but have a look at this link from the Immigration NZ Website :

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migr.../formsandguides/policecertificate/op/oman.htm


----------



## Liam(at)Large

It is sometimes simply not possible to acquire a police certificate, there are concessions for this.

See: A5.10.1
A5.10 Police certificates (04/04/2011)


----------



## topcat83

Liam(at)Large said:


> It is sometimes simply not possible to acquire a police certificate, there are concessions for this.
> 
> See: A5.10.1
> A5.10 Police certificates (04/04/2011)


I see that this page isn't current immigration instructions though.
Try this link: A5.10 Police certificates


----------

